# How to find private land to trap on



## squirrelsniper (Apr 14, 2013)

hey guys bad news i'm loosing some of my trapping land close to home and was wondering how do you guy's find private land to trap on. i've gone around and done like house to house kinda thing for hunting land and i always get a no. i'm closer to the city in the south eastern Wisconsin area so a lot of people with enough land aren't to fond of hunters and trappers. i had some traps stolen earlier this year so i'd like to try and stay off public land for trapping as much as i can. so how do you guys do it.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I dont know about close to a city, but out here. A small cafe, where the ranchers go for coffee in the morning is always a good bet. You mat even run an add in a paper.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Like PW says, concentrate on the ranchers and farmers, they usually don't have much spare time but if given a chance they seek out their own for chit chats, small time local papers are a good choice for info. Good luck.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Get a canoe, and trap the rivers and swamps... I always trapped public land, I did get one spot from a homeowner, and I got permission to trap at a small airport. You just have to keep asking and don't give up.


----------



## squirrelsniper (Apr 14, 2013)

I like that idea of using a canoe. Curious how you got to trap on an airport?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Some airports employ a game management officer to keep the area clear of deer and water fowl, and anything that could bring down or impede the flight or ground path an aircraft. I'd assume that the smaller animals can burrow under the runways causing issues there.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Facebook, i have old friends that post reports of predators attacking pets/livestock. Then i just ask if i can hunt the culprit. A lady posted a pic of a horse that was attacked by a mountain lion a few months back.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Keep asking, and be as polite/respectful as possible. Don't be afraid to show them your gear too and explain how deer can pull out of traps and dogs can be released unharmed (depending on your gear) and so on. Be confident, and don't answer with "Yep, Yeah, MmmmHmmm." and that sort of thing. I find myself saying "absolutely" quite a bit, and make a lot of eye contact. I'm out pretty rural and most people have had a few skunks and raccoon on their deck so not many people seem to say "no".

Best wishes, that's about the best advice I can offer.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

I'll try to list a few pointers. Least what works for me.

1) Use names/Personal Associations, etc. In Pa I have many contacts from where I grew up, where I work and where I go to church. In Iowa I use who I'm related to. If you are friends with or related to "so-in-so". People feel you have references.

2) Be very specific about what kind of permission you are seeking and how often you will be on property. If you ask, "Hey I was wondering if I could hunt, trap and fish on your ground throughout the year?" The answer will be know. I try to engage them with conversation of what activities are already going on and request permission with specific limitations, not to interfere with other hunts.

For Example: I can get permission to trap, but only after Archery Deer and not during Gun buck season on some grounds.

3) Take a small child with you when you ask.

...To be continued....


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Cont.

4) Listen to the Land-owner for their perspective on land use. If muskrats are draining his pond, get that permission first. Tuesday this week, I was talking to a business owner cold. I brought up the number of fox in the area and how I do some trapping, he interrupted me and said, "Trap all the mangey things you want." (He owns a business complex with a large gravel trucking lot. Past the lot, the edge of the property is prime fox ground. He then showed me the key to the parking lot gate. Sometimes you just hit it right.

5) Be willing to take what you get in terms of permission and build a friendship with the landowner in a respectful, 100% honest and non-pushy manner. I have properties that are archery deer only, archery/firearms deer/firearms fox only, archery deer/trap only, trap/fox call only and one or two that give me free reign.

6) I now e-mail, facebook, etc is all big, but I like to meet people in person and always start with "Do you have a few minutes I could ask you about....?" If they say they're busy or it's a bad time, take a minute to make a brief introduction and try to leave the conversation open for the future. Most people are nice enough to talk, even if you don't get permission, least you made a good impression.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some very good advice.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

squirrelsniper said:


> I like that idea of using a canoe. Curious how you got to trap on an airport?


 it was a long time ago, I think I was in the 5th. grade when I asked the security guard. They had two storm rentention ponds that held Mink, Muskrats and Raccoon. I trapped the ponds and creeks the led into it. He just asked me not to go on the runway... I don't think you could get away with that today.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

SS,

I live too (way too) close to the "city". ...But I make the best of it. We actually have some of the prime deer and fox populations in the state (PA 5C)...if you can find a place to hunt. I've had to open my eyes up to "good locations" even though they look nothing like the photos in a Russ Carmen or Clint Locklear book. In suburbia, funnels are regularly created by highways, residential development, business complexs, etc. A little research from your local, County/Township etc. can show you where exactly the property lines are. You don't have to trap thousands of acres. Matter of fact even guys with 1000's of acres actually only trap a small portion of the actual ground. Traps will eventually collect whatever runs the area, even if you just collect in your one little legal funnel spot.

Members would laugh if I took a surrounding view shots of some of my "funnels". But I tend to focus on the bouncing Red or the herds of deer, rather than the houses beyond. Keep in mind I don't set if non-targets are likely to be present.


----------



## squirrelsniper (Apr 14, 2013)

i'm looking at asking these farmers for permission to trap on there land, however there is no house on the lot but there is a mail box. do you think it would be reasonable to leave them a letter stating my position and asking if i could talk to them about trapping on there property? I feel like that would be the only way to reach them as i have never seen anyone there besides farmers working.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

If you see farmers work'in there, talk to them. They should know who owns the land or the land may be their lease.

awprint:


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

NattyB,

Contact the local game warden. Been a long time but, when I carried a deputies badge in Pa. the warden got a ton of complaints about animals. Also there used to be the Food and Cover Div. that took care of all the game lands. They might be able to head you in the right direction. There was also a farm game manager that might also be of great help.


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Well you're not alone. I was talking to my son about gopher trapping when I was a kid and now that's exactly what he wants to do! I dug out my old #0 Victor and Diamond longsprings and got them all cleaned up but anywhere I see good mounds the land owners answer has been no. Odd, since when I was a kid people were begging to get rid of them.

All of the old places I trapped as a kid are gopher free, I guess I got them all. lol. I'll keep looking and asking though. I normally wouldn't drive far to catch some gophers since I only have a few traps but I'm going to expand my normal area just so my buddy can catch a few.

Keep your stick on the ice!!


----------



## BustinYotes (May 16, 2014)

I acquired three properties just from general conversation at work. 10 acres - 25 acres - 40 acres.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

KB, Good for you.

Beta, A boy and a Gopher trap...who knows where the trail will lead, but I'm sure that's how men like Bridger and Russell got started.


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Sounds like you've got some decent land to work KB!

NattyB - Yeah we haven't put out any traps yet, I feel bad because he is so excited! I'll drive however far I need to find a spot for him to go nuts. Not a ton of mounds around here like when I was younger. It seems the most are on the edge of big corporate farm land that are popping up all over lately.


----------

